# Diablo 2 Char Prob



## padiboy93 (10. November 2009)

hallo
Und zwar hab ich ein Problem.wenn ich mit meinem haupt-char einloggen möchte,geht des net weil da i-sone fehlermeldung kommt das des net geht.kann mich jedoch mit allen andern chars einloggen.Kann mir vllt wer helfen?Die genaue fehlermeldung ist: Der Charakter ist nicht verfügbar.

Woran kann das liegen?

mfg


----------



## Rungor (17. November 2009)

> Unsichtbare Charaktere
> Es kann vorkommen, dass Char-Dateien im BNet beschädigt werden, wenn man das Spiel nicht normal verläßt (z.B. beenden mit Alt+F4). Der Char wird im Chat "unsichtbar", d.h. man sieht kein Bild, sondern nur noch den Namen. Schlimmer jedoch ist, dass man sich in keine Spiele mehr einklinken oder selbst welche erstellen kann. Zumeist tritt dieser Bug bei HC-Chars auf. Ein Char, welcher von diesem Bug betroffen ist, ist verloren; Blizzard wird solche Chars nicht wiederherstellen.



Quelle: http://diablo3.ingame.de/spiel/bugs/#invisibility


----------

